
SF looks to relax sanctuary law in case of a rideshare driver accused of rape - masonic
https://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/SF-looks-to-relax-sanctuary-law-in-case-of-a-13557161.php
======
AnimalMuppet
> “We are not in any way, shape or form amending our sanctuary law,” said
> Supervisor Hillary Ronen, who has been a vocal advocate for the sanctuary
> policy. “We stand by our sanctuary law. It works. We know that it has kept
> our community safe.”

Yeah... um... this situation might not be the best time to trumpet that
claim...

